
Ask HN: Cheaper alternative to productboard? (A trello for product design) - home_project123
I really liked using the design of productboard, which is task-management web SAAS.<p>So well done for them.<p>However, the pay-plan is too expensive for us as bootstrappers ($50&#x2F;month&#x2F;user, looks like it is targeted at larger corporations).<p>Can someone recommend similar products ?
======
bnt
How much would you pay for the product?

